# Automatic Cable on knitting machine



## kirsten11 (Feb 6, 2013)

Another crazy question,

I keep seeing Japanese punchcard patterns that have gorgeous cables and i just wonder if the cables are incorporated into the punchcard design or if there is no option but to do cables manually? I haven't translated the patterns yet....

Thanks


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

kirsten11 said:


> Another crazy question,
> 
> I keep seeing Japanese punchcard patterns that have gorgeous cables and i just wonder if the cables are incorporated into the punchcard design or if there is no option but to do cables manually? I haven't translated the patterns yet....
> 
> Thanks


As far as I am aware there is no domestic knitting machine capable of doing cables automatically. They are all done manually as far as I know.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry, you'll have to use your transfer tools and cross those stitches yourself. Even a garter carriage isn't capable of this hand manipulated technique. 
Have you seen this video yet? 




It's helpful with multiple or large cable patterns...


----------



## kirsten11 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for that. I suspected that it was asking to much to expect my machine to cable as well! I had been put off by anything but the smallest cable using every needle. But that video on youtube is invaluable. That is exactly what i needed to see.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

You can do Magic Cables. These are tuck stitch patterns with only a very small amount of hand tooling. The following is a link to them.
http://www.magiccables.com/

Two of the sweaters I did on the following are Magic Cable. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-64358-1.html


----------



## kirsten11 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks Susie,
Your sweaters are beautiful! I had a look at some so called magic cables on youtube and i felt that that method was not for me. However your link is a different method again (i think) I guess you buy a pattern which then describes a method? Rather than buying a lesson...... Looks interesting and I love a tuck stitch.


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

well, there are faux cables that could be made with only a punchcard with little or no hand manipulation. Its an old publication: "Ricki Mundstock's Magic Cables". Not sure if it is still out there, but worth looking around for. I've used the patterns years ago and loved the results and the instructions are clearly detailed and the product looks lovely. Good Luck


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

kirsten11 said:


> Thanks Susie,
> Your sweaters are beautiful! I had a look at some so called magic cables on youtube and i felt that that method was not for me. However your link is a different method again (i think) I guess you buy a pattern which then describes a method? Rather than buying a lesson...... Looks interesting and I love a tuck stitch.


Yes you buy the patterns. I don't use the actual garment pattern I just use the stitch patterns. They are quite quick and easy to do, and well worth having a go at doing.


----------

